

Law ends the need for regulator logos on devices - edward
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30222546

======
mtmail
"E-labelling would be cost-effective, in keeping with the consumer electronics
industry's important ongoing environmental sustainability efforts and a
beneficial and innovative use of today's technology."

I understand the logos are annoying and clutter. But is it really more cost-
effective and better for the environment not to print them?

